# Police Scanner recommendations



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

I just heard a bunch of sirens toward our little town and sit here wondering what is going on. It occurred to me that it would be a good idea to have a police scanner to be able to listen in and see what's up. I probably should have had one long before now. I started doing a little research on Amazon but I know squat about digital vs. analog and would have no clue on how to program it. Does anyone have any suggestions for a novice in the arena of radios. I just want something basic, fairly inexpensive, and easy to use. Thanks!


----------



## kd4ulw (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a Uniden BCD436HP, it’s a handheld scanner and it receives both digital and analog signals but the most important thing is it already has the entire US database in its memory. You set it up by entering your ZIP Code and the distance that you want to hear. You can also enter frequencies that you find that might not be in its memory. Took a trip down to Florida recently and hooked it up with my GPS and it automatically changed its memory allocations to include the places I was traveling through. Pretty cool! Also if there are things you do not want to listen to you can temporarily locked them out or permanently locked them out, your choice.

The only trouble is it’s not inexpensive!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Most first responder agencies use both digital and analog. Analog scanners are cheap, digital scanners are very expensive (as are dual scanners). Analog scanners may or may not provide you anything worth listening too, depends on what the departments in your area are using. We primarily use analog for ultra low priority stuff. Emergency and critical info goes digital but is heavily coded, and not just with standard 10-codes. Plus now we use cellular data terminals in the patrol cars (about 50% of the time or more) to communicate back and forth with dispatch without using radio traffic at all. The days of sitting at home with a Bearcat scanner and listening to everything is really over, or almost over. Again, depending on where you live.

There are also many websites and apps that broadcast radio traffic. You might want to look into that as well as it is essentially free.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I have scanner 911 app on my phone.i can listen to police,ems,fire,and boss weather with it..


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

I also have an app installed on my phone to pick up many nearby police channels. I don't like it as much as my scanner, but since most PD's now broadcast in various high frequencies, I may as well throw it away.


----------

